# Appaloosa : In theaters everywhere October 3



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For fans of western films,there is a new movie heading to theaters everywhere on October 3,titled Appaloosa.
It is now playing in 3 cities : L.A.,N.Y. and Toronto.
I caught a preview of it during a TV ad a few minutes ago.It looks like it will be pretty good,from what I saw in the preview.
The film stars Ed Harris ( also the director of the film ),Viggo Mortensen,Renee Zellwegger and Jeremy Irons.
The setting for the film is 1882,in the Old West territory of New Mexico.
It is rated R,for violence and language.
Official site for the film,with trailers and other info is at the following link.

http://www.welcometoappaloosa.com/


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have seen a couple of previews and definitely plan on seeing it. Only problem is the wife hates westerns so I am gonna have to wait until it comes out on PPV


----------

